# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  First cycle log? Am I doing this right?

## bobspix

https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ycle-help.html

I am the guy from this link and started my cycle 04/06/2019. First injection on tuesday - 250mg test e
Second injection on 07/06/2019 @ 250 mg test-e
Third on 10/06/2019 (Monday) @ 250mg test -e because friday's are a bit busy for me.
*Injections weekly twice @ 250mgs test-e every monday thursday (tuesday - friday just for the first week)*
Haven't felt changes as of yet. PIP was 5 on a scale of 10 on the first and second injection.
Third one was a 3.

Will post progress pics and all the before after too.

is this the right way to log?

I am currently training two body parts each session. And arms 3x a week. That makes me hit each body part twice a week and arms thrice.
Currently taking in 2150 cals. Also, Doing MMA 5x a week.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

At first, I thought you were trolling OP
I injecting every 3 months, wtf
Then I realized you must live in one of those countries that invert their month and day (ie the wrong way, like you drive on the wrong side of the road, and use the wrong measurement system )
I don't think you need to log every pin. You can start saying what you plan to do for your cycle, and only log if you fuck it up. Or not even log your cycle. It's mostly to keep yourself accountable to yourself. However you want to do it, is the right way (unlike your date system)
But if you're lifting 5x a week and mma 5x a week, I am sure those calories are very low. You're going to be overtrained, feeling like shit, no sleep, and depressed very quickly. But you didn't ask for advice on that. GL w your cycle

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## bobspix

Yeah I planned to update on major events like kick ins and differences and all. This is sorta an introduction.
I am doing this for accountability but mostly for situations where I fuck up and can get help and this provides the background that is availability of info
I don't feel the need to up the cals (right now) because I pretty sure fucked up my metabolism by going way below maintenance in the pursuit of losing weight super quick. (like 1100 cals)
I am working up to my normal maintenance. Already feeling the hunger again (been at it for 2 months now). once I get that down I will up (wink wink) them. 
And yeah while I was writing dates I thought the Americans here will be hella confused lol its DD/MM/YY format.

----------


## ghettoboyd

im confused as all hell...what exactly is your injection protocol? is it weekly?, monthly?, every other day? it looks like you have had 3 injections over the course of several months...how about clearing that up first so you can be given proper advise...

----------


## bobspix

edited to be American friendly

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> im confused as all hell...what exactly is your injection protocol? is it weekly?, monthly?, every other day? it looks like you have had 3 injections over the course of several months...how about clearing that up first so you can be given proper advise...


I was confused at first too. (I believe most other countries) use day-month-year format.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## bobspix

First update.

This is currently week 3 of cycle. 5th injection 2 days back.
No changes in strength or behaviour. I am not superman wtf?
Had to switch up my diet because i went from 70kgs to 78 in like 1.5 weeks. Water retention
lowered carbs and the retention seems to be getting under control like tummy used to feel bloaty.

noticeable changes : muscles appear fuller idk how.

----------


## Family_guy

> At first, I thought you were trolling OP
> I injecting every 3 months, wtf
> Then I realized you must live in one of those countries that invert their month and day (ie the wrong way, like you drive on the wrong side of the road, and use the wrong measurement system )
> I don't think you need to log every pin. You can start saying what you plan to do for your cycle, and only log if you fuck it up. Or not even log your cycle. It's mostly to keep yourself accountable to yourself. However you want to do it, is the right way (unlike your date system)
> But if you're lifting 5x a week and mma 5x a week, I am sure those calories are very low. You're going to be overtrained, feeling like shit, no sleep, and depressed very quickly. But you didn't ask for advice on that. GL w your cycle
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


The way I’m doing my log is basically trying to update once a week. I log my weight and Any changes I’ve noticed. I think these logs are more for the newbs like myself that can learn a lot from others experience. 

Good luck man

----------


## Family_guy

If you want to see my format check out my log.

https://forums.steroid.com/discussio...touchdown.html

----------


## Family_guy

Bear in mind that my log didn’t start as a log. I was gonna start mine in another thread just for the log but I decided to just do mine on the same thread I had started for my Touchdown of gear

----------


## bobspix

An update after a long time.
I was using L.A pharma gear and glad I only got like 3 weeks in with the test -e at 250 mgs.
The gear was absolute shit and was definitely under dosed. Got my dealer to refund me and get Alpha Pharm.
Just got it today. I have skipped the last 2 weeks. Will be starting again Monday and count it as week one lol.

----------


## bobspix

Okay After getting Alpha Pharma, I am now 5 weeks in my "new" test-e cycle.
Major noticable changes. My size hasn't increased that much like just a bit fuller but damn the fat loss is awesome. Can now clearly see 4 abs instead of two before. 

Recovery has been amazing I go "ridiculously"(for me) high volume workouts and feel like I can do the same muscle again next day. I feel as if I am on anabolics I have the liberty to do high volume (4-5 sets each exercise with 12-10-8-8-8/failure rep range increasing weight)

Idk about the penile part tho. Erections have been "jeans lifting" so to speak. But while fapping there's this occasional "shutdown".

I have a question tho. I am consuming 1900-2000 cals (I know it's low according to you guys but I am an Indian and we here don't have thay high metabolism and also, I fucked it up big time some months back. Although I feel grueling hunger all day)
I am low on carbs like 200grams max, fats is at 35grams and protein is at 180-200grams. Are these right for recomposition?

----------


## Windex

2000 calories is what female bikini competitors eat. If you can't eat more than 2000 calories you shouldn't be anywhere near steroids . And 35grams of fat is extremely low.

----------


## GearHeaded

> 2000 calories is what female bikini competitors eat. If you can't eat more than 2000 calories you shouldn't be anywhere near steroids. And 35grams of fat is extremely low.


agree . despite popular belief, FOOD is way more anabolic then steroids are

even if your cutting and trying to be in a big calorie deficit, I'd rather see you simply up your workout output then lower your cals too much .
one main reason for this , is your body is still depending on all the micro nutrients that come from food. it doesn't get it any other way.. you could up your workout capacity and still be in a big calorie deficit, but still be eating enough cals to support your micro nutrient needs

----------


## bobspix

> 2000 calories is what female bikini competitors eat. If you can't eat more than 2000 calories you shouldn't be anywhere near steroids. And 35grams of fat is extremely low.


I agree these are too low. I can easily eat 3k cals and still feel hungry ( last cheat meal).

----------


## bobspix

> agree . despite popular belief, FOOD is way more anabolic then steroids are
> 
> even if your cutting and trying to be in a big calorie deficit, I'd rather see you simply up your workout output then lower your cals too much .
> one main reason for this , is your body is still depending on all the micro nutrients that come from food. it doesn't get it any other way.. you could up your workout capacity and still be in a big calorie deficit, but still be eating enough cals to support your micro nutrient needs


I got it. I am still halfway through so lemme bump the workout output and cals both up and see how I respond. Thank you

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> 2000 calories is what female bikini competitors eat. If you can't eat more than 2000 calories you shouldn't be anywhere near steroids. And 35grams of fat is extremely low.


This^^^
Fats are very important. You're going to feel terrible before too long. At lease add a serving of almonds to your diet. That should kick you up above 50g

----------


## bobspix

> This^^^
> Fats are very important. You're going to feel terrible before too long. At lease add a serving of almonds to your diet. That should kick you up above 50g


Yes I have upped my fats to 55g.
Almonds, peanut butter, coconut and olive oil.

----------

